# Free Range 'Coop Service' for Confined Chickens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Free Range 'Coop Service' for Confined Chickens



> Since predators can be a problem for some of us, free ranging our chickens becomes difficult. We do not want our chickens to fall victim to attack by predator from the ground or the sky, so sometimes the only alternative is to pen them up. This is an unfortunate but necessary way of life at times, especially when you take into account the benefits of free ranging. When you consider that research has shown free range eggs to contain more nutrition and also less cholesterol, not being able to...


Read more about this article here...


----------

